# Making Tamales for the Superbowl ..



## golddog (Jan 31, 2012)

I am making Pork Tamales for the Superbowl 

Right now I am roasting the 7 lb Pork Butt in a Dutch Oven at 325 degrees.

Earlier I fire roasted 2 pounds of Anaheim Green Chiles, Yellow Chiles and Jalapenos on the grill. I peeled them, cut up 1 medium onion covered the Butt with Garlic and Cumin, and poured in 2 beers.

I will probably put some together tomorrow, for testing 

What are you making for the SuperBowl?


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 30, 2012)

Fuckin' tamales man! Hell yeah. Thanks for reminding me. I haven't had any since I moved to Ireland. Maaaaaaaaaaaaan. Stoked. Gonna make some this weekend for company. Guaranteed that none of them have ever had tamales before. So rad.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 30, 2012)

Tamales = WIN on any day. Awesome.


----------

